# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  >  Cписок запрещенных сайтов

## Tra1toR

Можете добавить себе к ie ), сбоку че там за вирь

127.0.0.1 acestats.com
127.0.0.1 www.acestats.com
127.0.0.1 www.activesearch.com #[Adware.ActiveSearch]
127.0.0.1 actualnames.com #[Parasite.ActualNames][Spyware.ActualNames]
127.0.0.1 www.actualnames.com
127.0.0.1 ad-up.com
127.0.0.1 www.ad-up.com
127.0.0.1 adatom.com
127.0.0.1 aesp.adatom.com
127.0.0.1 adbest.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.adcipta.net #[W32/Malware]
127.0.0.1 adserv.adbonus.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.adbonus.com
127.0.0.1 media.adcentriconline.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 ad2.adcept.net
127.0.0.1 ad3.adcept.net
127.0.0.1 www.adcept.net #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 adcomplete.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.adcomplete.com
127.0.0.1 www.adcopy.info
127.0.0.1 ads.adcorps.com
127.0.0.1 ads.addynamix.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 pt.server1.adexit.com
127.0.0.1 www.adexit.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.ad4ever.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 adhearus.com
127.0.0.1 ads.adhearus.com
127.0.0.1 display2.adhearus.com
127.0.0.1 display3.adhearus.com
127.0.0.1 ssl3.adhost.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www2.adhost.com
127.0.0.1 www.addme.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.adinfinity.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 adsvr.adknowledge.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 web.adknowledge.com
127.0.0.1 te.adlandpro.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 media.adlegend.com
127.0.0.1 classic.adlink.de #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 regio.adlink.de
127.0.0.1 west.adlink.de
127.0.0.1 www.adminder.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 adsfac.net #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.adonweb.com
127.0.0.1 adserver.adreactor.com
127.0.0.1 www.adrelevance.com #[NetRatings][IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 media.adrevolver.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 serv.ad-rotator.com
127.0.0.1 serv2.ad-rotator.com
127.0.0.1 ad.ads.dk #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 tdkads.ads.dk
127.0.0.1 ads.adsag.com
127.0.0.1 di.adsag.com
127.0.0.1 img.adsag.com
127.0.0.1 adserv.com
127.0.0.1 www.adserv.com
127.0.0.1 ads.adtomi.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.adtomi.com #[Adware.Adtomi]
127.0.0.1 downldcl.adtoolsinc.com
127.0.0.1 www.adtoolsinc.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.adtrader.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 survey.advantageresearch.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 ad.adver.com.tw
127.0.0.1 ads.advertise.net #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 advertisingvision.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.advertisingvision.com #[Adware.Advision]
127.0.0.1 adpowerzone.advertserve.com
127.0.0.1 adviva.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.adviva.com
127.0.0.1 ads.adviva.net #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 adstats.adviva.net
127.0.0.1 tracker.affistats.com #[IE-SpyAd][msvrl.dll]
127.0.0.1 banners.affiliatefuel.com
127.0.0.1 www.affiliatefuel.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 affiliatetarget.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.affiliatetarget.com
127.0.0.1 fcds.affiliatetracking.net
127.0.0.1 our.affiliatetracking.net
127.0.0.1 www.affiliatetracking.net #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.affiliatetracking.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 aams1.aim4media.com
127.0.0.1 adcodes.aim4media.com
127.0.0.1 adserver.aim4media.com
127.0.0.1 adtest.aim4media.com
127.0.0.1 pops.aim4media.com
127.0.0.1 www.aim4media.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 crs.akamai.com
127.0.0.1 soap.alexa.com #[Spyware.Alexa][Alexa Toolbar]
127.0.0.1 traffic.alexa.com
127.0.0.1 xsltcache.alexa.com
127.0.0.1 www.alexa.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.allthatsearch.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 v8.alwaysupdatednews.com #[Trojan.Alwayup]
127.0.0.1 www.alwaysupdatednews.com #[Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.akz]
127.0.0.1 ads.as4x.tmcs.akadns.net #[Ticketmaster][IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 bantam.ai.net #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 fiona.ai.net
127.0.0.1 ads.amazingmedia.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 adserver04.ancestry.com #[RealMedia]
127.0.0.1 search.antarasystems.com #[Spyware.SearchPounder]
127.0.0.1 www.antarasystems.com
127.0.0.1 ads.antionline.com
127.0.0.1 junior.apk.net
127.0.0.1 banner.arttoday.com
127.0.0.1 ads.aspalliance.com
127.0.0.1 associmg.com #[IE-SpyAd][amazon.com]
127.0.0.1 te.audiencematch.net
127.0.0.1 audiogalaxy.com
127.0.0.1 www.audiogalaxy.com
127.0.0.1 adserving.autotrader.com
127.0.0.1 www.avres.net #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.aweber.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 cploving.awmhost.net #[TrojanClicker.Win32.Lopin]
# B
127.0.0.1 ad.backyardgardener.com
127.0.0.1 ad1.backyardgardener.com
127.0.0.1 ad2.backyardgardener.com
127.0.0.1 baidu.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 bar.baidu.com #[Parasite.ClientMan][Adware/BDSToolbar]
127.0.0.1 mp3.baidu.com
127.0.0.1 p4p.baidu.com
127.0.0.1 top.baidu.com
127.0.0.1 www.baidu.com #[[Adware.Baidu]
127.0.0.1 www.banner-mania.com
127.0.0.1 www.bannerspace.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www2.bannerspace.com
127.0.0.1 www3.bannerspace.com
127.0.0.1 www5.bannerspace.com
127.0.0.1 www6.bannerspace.com
127.0.0.1 www7.bannerspace.com
127.0.0.1 bannerswap.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.bannerswap.com
127.0.0.1 ads.betanews.com
127.0.0.1 ads.bidclix.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.bidclix.com
127.0.0.1 bidclix.net #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.bidclix.net
127.0.0.1 bigtracker.com
127.0.0.1 bighits.net #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 bigticker.bighits.net
127.0.0.1 bounty.bighits.net
127.0.0.1 www.bighits.net
127.0.0.1 download.bigwebportal.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.bigwebportal.com #[hotwebsearch.com]
127.0.0.1 counter.bizland.com
127.0.0.1 webads.bizservers.com
127.0.0.1 www.black-hole.co.uk #[Restricted Zone site]
127.0.0.1 www.blazehits.net #[gonnasearch.com]
127.0.0.1 cluster.blingblingcontent.com
127.0.0.1 gb.blingblingcontent.com
127.0.0.1 s7.blingblingcontent.com #[Easywebinstaller Control]
127.0.0.1 ads.bmais.net #[bluemountain]
127.0.0.1 bookedspace.com #[Parasite.BookedSpace]
127.0.0.1 www.bookedspace.com #[Adware.Bookedspace]
127.0.0.1 a.boom.ro
127.0.0.1 s.boom.ro #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 bans.bride.ru #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 citi.bridgetrack.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 rccl.bridgetrack.com
127.0.0.1 www.browserplugin.com #[WebHlprObj Class]
127.0.0.1 install.browsertoolbar.com #[Backdoor.Autoupder][BrowserToolbar]
127.0.0.1 www2.browsertoolbar.com #[TROJ_SUA.A]
127.0.0.1 www.browsertoolbar.com #[Parasite.BrowserToolbar]
127.0.0.1 www.buildtraffic.com
127.0.0.1 www.buldog-search.com
127.0.0.1 www.buldog-stats.com #[MHTMLRedir.Exploit]
# C
127.0.0.1 ads5.canoe.ca
127.0.0.1 www.cashventure.com
127.0.0.1 casino-on-net.com
127.0.0.1 java2.casino-on-net.com
127.0.0.1 www.casino-on-net.com
127.0.0.1 cc-dt.com
127.0.0.1 ads.cc-dt.com
127.0.0.1 clickserve.cc-dt.com
127.0.0.1 www.care2.com #[TopMoxie]
127.0.0.1 ads.cars.com
127.0.0.1 www.cashforclicks.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.cashpile.com
127.0.0.1 ads.cc214142.com
127.0.0.1 ads.cdfreaks.com #[Ads.cdfreaks]
127.0.0.1 cellaphone.net #[MHTMLRedir.Exploit]
127.0.0.1 www.celebritaspoglie.net #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 mds.centrport.net #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 c.clickaire.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 classifieds1000.com
127.0.0.1 www.classifieds1000.com
127.0.0.1 clearfind.com
127.0.0.1 www.clearfind.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 hop.clickbank.net #[Adware.Clickbank]
127.0.0.1 zzz.clickbank.net
127.0.0.1 clickedyclick.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.clickexchange.ru #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 click2boost.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 secure.click2boost.com
127.0.0.1 service.click2boost.com
127.0.0.1 www.click2boost.com
127.0.0.1 servedby.clickexperts.net
127.0.0.1 www.clicks2you.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 stats1.clicktracks.com
127.0.0.1 www.is1.clixgalore.com
127.0.0.1 www.clixgalore.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www1.click-fr.com
127.0.0.1 www2.click-fr.com
127.0.0.1 www3.click-fr.com
127.0.0.1 www4.click-fr.com
127.0.0.1 www.clickhouse.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.clicks4u.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 cfg.clipgenie.com
127.0.0.1 download.clipgenie.com
127.0.0.1 dldw.clipgenie.com
127.0.0.1 ss.clipgenie.com
127.0.0.1 www.clipgenie.com #[Adware.ClipGenie]
127.0.0.1 comclick.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 ct2.comclick.com
127.0.0.1 fl01.ct2.comclick.com
127.0.0.1 ihm01.ct2.comclick.com
127.0.0.1 www.comclick.com
127.0.0.1 www.comedy-planet.com #[Adware.ComedyPlanet]
127.0.0.1 www.thecoolbar.com #[Softomate Toolbar][The Coolbar]
127.0.0.1 www.compactbanner.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 ads.console.net
127.0.0.1 www.contextuads.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www1.contextweb.com
127.0.0.1 coolshader.com
127.0.0.1 c.coolshader.com #[Win32.Harnig]
127.0.0.1 www.coolshader.com
127.0.0.1 counted.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 bilbo.counted.com
127.0.0.1 www.counted.com
127.0.0.1 www.counterguide.com
127.0.0.1 counter4u.de #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 connectionzone.com
127.0.0.1 count.casino-trade.com
127.0.0.1 www.couponsandoffers.com #[Adware.TopMoxie]
127.0.0.1 data.coremetrics.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 twci.coremetrics.com
127.0.0.1 us.cqcounter.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 zz.cqcounter.com
127.0.0.1 1us.cqcounter.com
127.0.0.1 ads.crosswinds.net
127.0.0.1 megabyte.crosswinds.net
127.0.0.1 cyberbounty.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 js.cybermonitor.com
127.0.0.1 stat3.cybermonitor.com
127.0.0.1 cytron.com #[DailyWinner][Cytron]
127.0.0.1 www.cytron.com
# D
127.0.0.1 www.dash.com
127.0.0.1 ads.date.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 banner.date.com
127.0.0.1 au.track.decideinteractive.com
127.0.0.1 au.link.decideinteractive.com
127.0.0.1 eu.link.decideinteractive.com
127.0.0.1 link.decideinteractive.com
127.0.0.1 www.decideinteractive.com
127.0.0.1 www.decideinteractive.co.uk
127.0.0.1 www.deepcom.com #[TrojanDropper.Win32.Small.gt]
127.0.0.1 collector.deepmetrix.com
127.0.0.1 geo.deepmetrix.com
127.0.0.1 www.deepmetrix.com #[Data Miner]
127.0.0.1 delta2378493.com #[Download.Sumina]
127.0.0.1 didtheyreadit.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.didtheyreadit.com
127.0.0.1 counter.digits.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 stats.directnic.com
127.0.0.1 www.divago.com #[Adware.Surfairy]
127.0.0.1 ad.dmpi.net
127.0.0.1 ad2.dmpi.net
127.0.0.1 ad3.dmpi.net
127.0.0.1 ad4.dmpi.net
127.0.0.1 ubnm.dmpi.net
127.0.0.1 www.dnscaching.net #[stickypops.com]
127.0.0.1 www.domamil.cz #[Trojan.Beagooz]
127.0.0.1 downloadalot.com
127.0.0.1 get.downloadalot.com
127.0.0.1 www.downloadalot.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.downseek.com #[DownSeek Search]
127.0.0.1 dqmedia.net #[spam]
127.0.0.1 drmx01.net #[spam]
127.0.0.1 www.claus.drehteile-rieche.de #[Win32.Formglieder.B]
127.0.0.1 www.duenow.com
127.0.0.1 gfx.dvlabs.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 klipads.dvlabs.com
# E
127.0.0.1 e2give.com #[Adware-E2Give][Spyware.e2give]
127.0.0.1 www.e2give.com
127.0.0.1 eaglehousing.com #[Trojan.Tabela.B]
127.0.0.1 www.eaglehousing.com #[Trojan.Eaghouse]
127.0.0.1 www.easywebsearch.nl #[Easywebinstaller Control][IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.e-bannerx.com
127.0.0.1 adv1.eblocs.com
127.0.0.1 adv2.eblocs.com #[Rogue/Suspect][IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.easycounter.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 banners.easydns.com
127.0.0.1 banner.easyspace.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 adserv1.ebates.com #[WebSavings]
127.0.0.1 www.ebates.com #[Adware.MoeMoney]
127.0.0.1 www.efinder.cc #[StartPage-DA]
127.0.0.1 www.e-mn.com #[Trojan.Dremn]
127.0.0.1 epeople.com
127.0.0.1 errorpage404.com #[JS_TRAFFICHBAR.A]
127.0.0.1 www.errorpage404.com #[Parasite.TinyBar]
127.0.0.1 vipuk.escritorioactivo.com #[123Messenger Hijacker]
127.0.0.1 www.escorcher.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.eshopads2.com
127.0.0.1 estat.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 perso.estat.com
127.0.0.1 prof.estat.com
127.0.0.1 www.estat.com
127.0.0.1 eu-adcenter.net
127.0.0.1 thinknyc.eu-adcenter.net
127.0.0.1 ugo.eu-adcenter.net #[evidence-eliminator.com]
127.0.0.1 www.euroklik.nl #[EasyBar][InstallerX Class]
127.0.0.1 euro-randomizer.com #[Trojan.dropper]
127.0.0.1 engage.everyone.net
127.0.0.1 static.everyone.net #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.exchangead.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 exitexchange.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 count.exitexchange.com
127.0.0.1 images.exitexchange.com
127.0.0.1 www.exitexchange.com #[Restricted Zone site]
127.0.0.1 www.exchangeexit.com #[Installer Class][Winupie]
127.0.0.1 www.exittraffic.net #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 cdn.eyewonder.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 ezcybersearch.com #[EZCyberSearch.Surebar]
127.0.0.1 ads.ezcybersearch.com #[Adware.EZSearch.B]
127.0.0.1 ezcybersearch.mail.everyone.net
127.0.0.1 www.ezcybersearch.com #[Parasite.ezCyberSearch]
127.0.0.1 www.evidence-eliminator.com
# F
127.0.0.1 ads.fairfax.com.au
127.0.0.1 images.ads.fairfax.com.au
127.0.0.1 redirect.fairfax.com.au
127.0.0.1 campaigns.f2.com.au
127.0.0.1 fast-web-search.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.fast-web-search.com
127.0.0.1 www.fast2net.com
127.0.0.1 www.fastfind.org #[SubSearch][TROJ_STARTPAG.KF][Adware.Fastfind.B]
127.0.0.1 fasttrack.nu
127.0.0.1 www.fceboard.com #[Adware.EBoard]
127.0.0.1 www.fightpopups.net #[Adware.MessStopper][server down?]
127.0.0.1 adserver.filefront.com
127.0.0.1 www.filemix.net #[Surf+][IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.fineclicks.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 firstname.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 clicks.firstname.com
127.0.0.1 www.fizzlewizzle.com #[Fizzle Wizzle Searchbar]
127.0.0.1 flashtrack.net #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 ads.flashtrack.net #[Adware.Flashtrack.B]
127.0.0.1 coreg.flashtrack.net
127.0.0.1 www.flashtrack.net #[Adware.FlashEnhancer][KB312429]
127.0.0.1 flyinads.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.flyinads.com
127.0.0.1 ads.forbes.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 klipmart.forbes.com
127.0.0.1 www.ampira.com #[Fortunecity]
127.0.0.1 ads.fortunecity.com
127.0.0.1 ads.v3.com #[Fortunecity]
127.0.0.1 www2.fortunecity.com
127.0.0.1 www.foxik.com #[MHTMLRedir.Exploit]
127.0.0.1 securinews.free.fr #[Trojan.Hexem]
127.0.0.1 ad.freefind.com
127.0.0.1 www.freehistorycleaner.com #[Adware.Fapi][ADW_HISCLEAN.A]
127.0.0.1 adserver.freenet.de
127.0.0.1 free-stats.com
127.0.0.1 counters.freewebs.com
127.0.0.1 www.freewebsites.com
127.0.0.1 ads.free-windows-games.com
127.0.0.1 www.free-windows-games.com #[Parasite.GAMsys][GamHelper]
127.0.0.1 pops.freeze.com #[[GamHelper]
# G
127.0.0.1 ads.gamespy.com
127.0.0.1 adcontent.gamespy.com
127.0.0.1 ad1.gamezone.com #[RealMedia]
127.0.0.1 www.gebr-wachs.de #[Trojan.Mitglieder.C][Backdoor.Gaster]
127.0.0.1 gd.geobytes.com #[obtains users location]
127.0.0.1 www.getsmart.com
127.0.0.1 bp2.getredirect.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 4.getredirect.com #[superlogy.com]
127.0.0.1 www.getredirect.com
127.0.0.1 getupdate.com
127.0.0.1 dlx.getupdate.com #[AdvWare.ToolBar.VB.b]
127.0.0.1 www.getupdate.com #[Adware.Getup]
127.0.0.1 gigex.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 media.gigex.com #[SpeedDelivery]
127.0.0.1 oascentral.gigex.com #[RealMedia]
127.0.0.1 www.gigex.com #[download Class]
127.0.0.1 globesearch.com
127.0.0.1 www.globesearch.com #[IE-SpyAd][CWS]
127.0.0.1 banner.goldenpalace.com #[redirects]
127.0.0.1 www.goldenwebawards.com #[server down?]
127.0.0.1 goldstats.net #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.goldstats.net
127.0.0.1 www.goggle.com #[IE-SpyAd][typo squatter]
127.0.0.1 adincl.gopher.com #[InfoSpace]
127.0.0.1 ads.gorillanation.com #[Restricted Zone site]
127.0.0.1 adserver.gorillanation.com
127.0.0.1 gostats.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 c1.gostats.com
127.0.0.1 c2.gostats.com
127.0.0.1 webcounter.goweb.de #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 greatstartpage.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.greatstartpage.com
127.0.0.1 grokster.com #[IE-SpyAd][P2P]
127.0.0.1 dl.grokster.com
127.0.0.1 www.grokster.com
127.0.0.1 ads.guardian.co.uk
127.0.0.1 ads.guardianunlimited.co.uk
127.0.0.1 www.g-wizzads.net
# H
127.0.0.1 www.halflemon.com #[SearchHook Class]
127.0.0.1 ad0.haynet.com
127.0.0.1 www.hitboss.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.hit4hit.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 ads.hitcents.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 hits-counter.com
127.0.0.1 hithopper.com #[Adware.Hithopper]
127.0.0.1 www.hithopper.com
127.0.0.1 www.hitlogger.com
127.0.0.1 hitmodel.net
127.0.0.1 hit-now.com
127.0.0.1 hit-parade.com
127.0.0.1 loga.hit-parade.com
127.0.0.1 www.hitpointer.com #[IE-SpyAd][server down?]
127.0.0.1 hitslink.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 counter.hitslink.com
127.0.0.1 counter2.hitslink.com
127.0.0.1 www2.hitslink.com
127.0.0.1 www.hitslink.com
127.0.0.1 hitstats.net
127.0.0.1 www.hiwire.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 ads.home.net
127.0.0.1 anna.homeftp.net #[W32.Linkbot.A]
127.0.0.1 www.gontijoamaral.hpg.com.br #[Adware.Diginum]
127.0.0.1 counters.honesty.com
127.0.0.1 horse-active.net
127.0.0.1 horse-dns.net
127.0.0.1 horse-search.net
127.0.0.1 banners.hotlinks.net #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 horseserver.net #[Troj/Haxdor-Fam][Trojan.Startpage.I]
127.0.0.1 www.horseserver.net #[Backdoor.Haxdoor.D]
127.0.0.1 hotsearch.com #[roar.com][IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.hotsearch.com
127.0.0.1 www.10s.com.br #[Trojan.Cargao]
127.0.0.1 cgi.hotstat.nl #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 viewstat.hotstat.nl
127.0.0.1 hc2.humanclick.com
127.0.0.1 www.humanclick.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 custom1.hurricanedigitalmedia.com
127.0.0.1 custom3.hurricanedigitalmedia.com
127.0.0.1 www.hypertracker.com #[IE-SpyAd]
# I
127.0.0.1 ads.iafrica.com
127.0.0.1 ads.iboost.com
127.0.0.1 www.i-clicks.net
127.0.0.1 hits.icdirect.com
127.0.0.1 hitctr01.icdirect.com
127.0.0.1 image-catcher.com
127.0.0.1 bar.iebar8.com #[Adware.Navihelper]
127.0.0.1 stats.surfaid.ihost.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 ads.imdb.com #[amazon.com]
127.0.0.1 www.impregnable.net #[TrojanDownloader.Win32.VB.dw][Trojan.Win32.StartPage.kk]
127.0.0.1 stats.indextools.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 adserver.indieclick.com
127.0.0.1 campaign.indieclick.com
127.0.0.1 adcenter.in2.com
127.0.0.1 ads.inet1.com
127.0.0.1 ads7.inet1.com
127.0.0.1 banners.inetfast.com
127.0.0.1 ads.infospace.com
127.0.0.1 bvads.infospace.com
127.0.0.1 dpxml.infospace.com
127.0.0.1 xads.infospace.com
127.0.0.1 www.infospider.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 ads.intellicast.com
127.0.0.1 ads.intelihealth.com
127.0.0.1 ads.intermezzia.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 mjxads.internet.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 indiads.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 infostart.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 popups.infostart.com
127.0.0.1 instantsearch.cc #[Adware/TheLocalSearch]
127.0.0.1 www.instantsearch.cc
127.0.0.1 www.intelli-tracker.com
127.0.0.1 inqwire.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.inqwire.com
127.0.0.1 ads.ipowerweb.com
127.0.0.1 www.ipstat.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 adserver1.isohunt.com
127.0.0.1 istarthere.com #[Troj/IEStart-C]
127.0.0.1 directory.istarthere.com
127.0.0.1 moviesponsor.istarthere.com
127.0.0.1 partners.istarthere.com
127.0.0.1 www.istarthere.com #[VBS_IESTART.F]
127.0.0.1 adcycle.isoftmarketing.com
127.0.0.1 www.itrafficstar.com #[IE-SpyAd]
# J
127.0.0.1 www.jcount.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 affiliates.jeanharris.com
127.0.0.1 popup.jeanharris.com
127.0.0.1 www.jellycounter.com
127.0.0.1 jpedownload.joltid.com
127.0.0.1 www.joltid.com #[Adware.P2PNetworking]
# K
127.0.0.1 www1.kliks.nl #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www2.kliks.nl
127.0.0.1 www.kliks.nl
127.0.0.1 kt3.kliptracker.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 kt4.kliptracker.com
127.0.0.1 www.kliptracker.com
127.0.0.1 stats.klsoft.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.kmindex.ru
127.0.0.1 dc.kontera.com
127.0.0.1 kona.kontera.com #[ezula.com]
127.0.0.1 te.kontera.com
127.0.0.1 www.koolbar.net #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 kutsap.com #[Trojan.Anicmoo]
# L
127.0.0.1 ad.leadcrunch.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 ts1.lexmark.com
127.0.0.1 linkbuddies.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 banners.linkbuddies.com
127.0.0.1 www.linkbuddies.com
127.0.0.1 www.linkcounter.com
127.0.0.1 linkexchange.ru #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 web.linkexchange.ru
127.0.0.1 www.linkexchange.ru
127.0.0.1 link4link.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 plus.link4link.com
127.0.0.1 www.links4trade.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 escati.linkopp.net #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.linkopp.net
127.0.0.1 js.livehelper.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 newbrowse.livehelper.com
127.0.0.1 www.liveperson.com
127.0.0.1 liveperson.net #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 sales.liveperson.net
127.0.0.1 server.iad.liveperson.net #[Ad-Aware.Data Miner]
127.0.0.1 adserv.lwmn.net
127.0.0.1 locators.com #[Adware.Locator]
127.0.0.1 toolbar.locators.com #[Locators Toolbar]
127.0.0.1 www.locators.com
127.0.0.1 www.lookde5.com #[W32.Looked]
127.0.0.1 www.lords-of-havoc.de #[Trojan.Mitglieder.C][Backdoor.Gaster]
127.0.0.1 exploited.lsass.cc #[Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.gen]
127.0.0.1 luckyhomepage.com #[search.targetwords.com\1stblaze.com]
127.0.0.1 www.luckyhomepage.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.lyricspy.com #[PluginAccess]
# M
127.0.0.1 www.madoogali.com #[Madoogali][IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 go.mailbits.com
127.0.0.1 mair.net #[Realtracker]
127.0.0.1 image.masterstats.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 link.masterstats.com
127.0.0.1 ads.affiliates.match.com
127.0.0.1 associmage.match.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 adserver.matchcraft.com
127.0.0.1 maybeyes.biz #[Trojan.Ducky]
127.0.0.1 ads.mcafee.com
127.0.0.1 directads.mcafee.com
127.0.0.1 ads.mediaodyssey.com
127.0.0.1 acvs.mediaonenetwork.net
127.0.0.1 acvsrv.mediaonenetwork.net
127.0.0.1 ads.mediaturf.net
127.0.0.1 banner.meerhits.nl #[IEHIjacker.Meerhits.nl]
127.0.0.1 pokpok.meerhits.nl #[IE-SpyAd][server down?]
127.0.0.1 exit.megago.com
127.0.0.1 www.megago.com #[typo squatter][IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.megaseek.net #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 megatds.com #[Adware/Megatds]
127.0.0.1 admintds.megatds.com
127.0.0.1 tds.megatds.com
127.0.0.1 www.megatds.com
127.0.0.1 pubs.mgn.net #[Grolier Network]
127.0.0.1 www.mgshareware.com #[Adware Bundler]
127.0.0.1 micorsoft.com
127.0.0.1 www.micorsoft.com #[typo hijacker]
127.0.0.1 www.mini-player.com #[5MOF Mini-Player]
127.0.0.1 banner.missingkids.com
127.0.0.1 ads.monster.com
127.0.0.1 adserver.monster.com
127.0.0.1 adserver.a.in.monster.com
127.0.0.1 ads.monstermoving.com
127.0.0.1 cookie.monster.com
127.0.0.1 morwillsearch.com #[Adware.MWSearch][cfgwr Class]
127.0.0.1 www.morwillsearch.com
127.0.0.1 mp3today.net
127.0.0.1 www.mp3yes.com #[C2Media\LOP][IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 mpamexit.com
127.0.0.1 www.messagetag.com #[Email tracker][IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 msgtag.com
127.0.0.1 img.msgtag.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.msgtag.com
127.0.0.1 msxpsupport.com #[Adware.SearchMaid]
127.0.0.1 www.msxpsupport.com
127.0.0.1 multi1.rmuk.co.uk #[RealMedia]
127.0.0.1 www.musicsonglyrics.com #[static.windupdates.com]
127.0.0.1 mvtracker.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.mvtracker.com
127.0.0.1 mvr3d.net #[NavExcel\n-CASE]
127.0.0.1 mvr.us #[Parasite.NavExcel]
127.0.0.1 www.mvr.us
127.0.0.1 www.myaffiliateprogram.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.myarmory.com #[Spyware.Bazookabar]
127.0.0.1 www.myemessenger.com
127.0.0.1 noe.myftp.biz #[Backdoor.Botnachala]
127.0.0.1 rm.myoc.com
127.0.0.1 myhitlogger.com
127.0.0.1 mypagefinder.com #[Parasite.MyPageFinder]
127.0.0.1 hit.namimedia.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 ads.nandomedia.com
127.0.0.1 neededware.com #[Adware.NeededWare]
127.0.0.1 www.neededware.com
127.0.0.1 www6.netbroadcaster.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 code.netbreak.com.au
127.0.0.1 www.netflip.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 money2.netfirms.com #[The Money Toolbar]
127.0.0.1 hints.netflame.cc
127.0.0.1 ssl-hints.netflame.cc
127.0.0.1 partner.netmechanic.com
127.0.0.1 tracker.netmechanic.com
127.0.0.1 counter.netmore.net
127.0.0.1 www.netpoll.nl
127.0.0.1 servedby.netshelter.net
127.0.0.1 ads.netsol.com
127.0.0.1 www.netsearch.info
127.0.0.1 ads.networksolutions.com
127.0.0.1 www.network-tool.net #[Trojan.Magise]
127.0.0.1 ads.newsint.co.uk
127.0.0.1 adq.nextag.com
127.0.0.1 web1.noadware.net #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.noadware.net #[SCAM.Enigma.NoAdware]
127.0.0.1 nowbox.com
127.0.0.1 www.nowbox.com #[Parasite.NowBox]
127.0.0.1 ns2.iad1.nssrv.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.nubela.net #[mediatickets]
127.0.0.1 nzads.net.nz
# O
127.0.0.1 file.obalduyam.net #[Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.ams]
127.0.0.1 okcounter.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.okww.net #[Trojan.StartPage.C]
127.0.0.1 stat.onestat.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.onestat.com
127.0.0.1 one.ru
127.0.0.1 cnt.one.ru
127.0.0.1 stats0.one.ru
127.0.0.1 stats1.one.ru
127.0.0.1 stats2.one.ru
127.0.0.1 www.oneandonlynetwork.com #[Ticketmaster][IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.online-service.cc #[Trojan.Magise]
127.0.0.1 www.onseo.com #[Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Delf.bc]
127.0.0.1 server1.opentracker.net
127.0.0.1 www.opinionlab.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 ccc00.opinionlab.com
127.0.0.1 rate.opinionlab.com
127.0.0.1 by.optimost.com
127.0.0.1 banner.orb.net
127.0.0.1 tg-images.osdn.com
127.0.0.1 otx5.otxresearch.com
127.0.0.1 otx.ifilm.com #[OTXMedia.dll]
127.0.0.1 survey.otxresearch.com #[TrojanDownloader.OTXloader.A]
127.0.0.1 www.otxresearch.com #[OTXMovie Class]
127.0.0.1 adpopper.outblaze.com #[bargain-buddy.net]
127.0.0.1 www.overpeer.com #[Trojan.Wimad]
# P
127.0.0.1 www.p3marketing.com #[Zapspot]
127.0.0.1 padonak.info #[Trojan.Moo]
127.0.0.1 www.padonak.info #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 0503.pass.as #[Backdoor.Tuimer]
127.0.0.1 click.payserve.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.pc-test.net
127.0.0.1 ad1.peel.com
127.0.0.1 ad3.peel.com
127.0.0.1 ads.peel.com
127.0.0.1 ad4.peel.com
127.0.0.1 ads5.peel.com
127.0.0.1 www.peel.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.peel.net
127.0.0.1 ads.pennyweb.com #[addynamix.com]
127.0.0.1 banners.pennyweb.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.peruvianmarket.com #[Trojan.Beagooz.D]
127.0.0.1 ads.photosight.ru
127.0.0.1 phpadsnew.com
127.0.0.1 www.phpadsnew.com
127.0.0.1 ads2.playnet.com
127.0.0.1 popfind.net #[Adware.Ddpop]
127.0.0.1 www.pops-stop.com
127.0.0.1 www.popupads.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.popupad.net #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 popupblockade.com #[Parasite.Httper]
127.0.0.1 www.popupblockade.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 popupmoney.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 server01.popupmoney.com
127.0.0.1 www.popupmoney.com
127.0.0.1 popadstop.com #[Adware.PopAdStop]
127.0.0.1 www.popadstop.com
127.0.0.1 www.popunder.info #[TROJ_CHECKIN.B]
127.0.0.1 www.popuptop.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www2.portdetective.com
127.0.0.1 www.positivebeats.com #[C2Media\LOP][IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 adview.ppro.de
127.0.0.1 x0x0l.pp.ru #[BKDR_CCT.A]
127.0.0.1 www.praize.com #[Adware.Praize]
127.0.0.1 www.promarketingclub.com
127.0.0.1 www.prtracker.com
127.0.0.1 projectx.net #[Trojan.Tannick.B]
127.0.0.1 www.profitzone.com #[ProfitZONE Adbar]
127.0.0.1 prolivation.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.prolivation.com
127.0.0.1 ads.pro-market.net
127.0.0.1 www.promo.com.au
127.0.0.1 www.prutect.com #[Spyware.e2give][Win32.Prutec.A]
127.0.0.1 www.protectedmedia.com #[Trojan.Wimad]
127.0.0.1 ad.sma.punto.net
127.0.0.1 sma.punto.net
127.0.0.1 www.pureseeker.com #[C2Media\LOP][IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.pwallet.com #[IE-SpyAd]
# Q
127.0.0.1 mediatickets.q8hell.org #[W32/LowZones.L]
127.0.0.1 uld3r.q8hell.org
127.0.0.1 adserv.quality-channel.de
127.0.0.1 www.quarterserver.de
127.0.0.1 questionmarket.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 amch.questionmarket.com
127.0.0.1 ch.questionmarket.com
127.0.0.1 survey.questionmarket.com
127.0.0.1 www.questionmarket.com
127.0.0.1 download.quickflicks.com #[Parasite.SVAPlayer]
127.0.0.1 quickmetasearch.com #[ADW_SEARCHMETA.A]
127.0.0.1 www.qq886.com #[Backdoor.Semes]
# R
127.0.0.1 ramgo.com
127.0.0.1 www.ramgo.com #[Win32.Startpage.B]
127.0.0.1 www.autoraskrutka.ru #[Spyware.Acext]
127.0.0.1 www.raskrutim.ru #[Spyware.Acext]
127.0.0.1 www.realclicks.com
127.0.0.1 www.relmaxtop.com
127.0.0.1 banner.relcom.ru
127.0.0.1 adservice.recon-networks.com
127.0.0.1 dae.responsetarget.com #[AutoGK][IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 rightmedia.net #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 rightstats.com
127.0.0.1 www.rightstats.com
127.0.0.1 m.rmbclick.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 hits.roitracker.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.rgs-rostock.de #[Trojan.Mitglieder.C][Backdoor.Gaster]
127.0.0.1 ad.ro2cn.com #[Adware.Ro2cn]
# S
127.0.0.1 judo.salon.com
127.0.0.1 oas.salon.com
127.0.0.1 www.savehits.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 st.sageanalyst.net #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 pigmailer.scarryserv.biz #[Trojan.Mochi]
127.0.0.1 scorpionsearch.com #[W32.Adclicker.C.Trojan]
127.0.0.1 www.scorpionsearch.com #[x10.com][Trojan.Clicker.NetBuie a-b]
127.0.0.1 adsremote.scripps.com #[server down?]
127.0.0.1 te.scripps.com
127.0.0.1 counter.search.bg #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 searchalot.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 cards.searchalot.com
127.0.0.1 mail.searchalot.com
127.0.0.1 search.searchalot.com
127.0.0.1 web.searchalot.com
127.0.0.1 www.searchalot.com #[Adware-Tronix]
127.0.0.1 searchandclick.com
127.0.0.1 search.searchandclick.com
127.0.0.1 www.searchandclick.com #[Browseraid][SearchAndClick]
127.0.0.1 searchby.net #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.searchby.net #[Ultimate Popup Killer]
127.0.0.1 www.searchgauge.com
127.0.0.1 search-itnow.com #[Parasite.AdultLinks]
127.0.0.1 www.search-itnow.com
127.0.0.1 tb.searchitquick.com #[hotwebsearch.com][iiittt Class]
127.0.0.1 www.searchitquick.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.searchmachine.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.searchmagnifier.com
127.0.0.1 searchmaid.com #[Adware/TheLocalSearch]
127.0.0.1 www.searchmaid.com
127.0.0.1 searchproject.net #[Trojan.Phel.A]
127.0.0.1 www.searchrelevancy.com #[Spyware.Relevancy]
127.0.0.1 www.searchresult.net #[Parasite.IgetNet]
127.0.0.1 www.search-toolbar.com #[Trojan.Magise]
127.0.0.1 browser.secondpower.com
127.0.0.1 download.secondpower.com
127.0.0.1 www1.secondpower.com
127.0.0.1 www3.secondpower.com #[IE-SpyAd][KB320159]
127.0.0.1 www.secondpower.com
127.0.0.1 adserver.securityfocus.com #[RealMedia]
127.0.0.1 www.selfsurveys.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.seehits.com
127.0.0.1 track.sendtraffic.com
127.0.0.1 www.sendtraffic.com
127.0.0.1 sesso.com
127.0.0.1 www.sesso.com #[[email protected]]
127.0.0.1 bs.serving-sys.com #[Ad-Aware.Data Miner]
127.0.0.1 ds.serving-sys.com
127.0.0.1 quasar.sitegauge.com
127.0.0.1 tracker.sitescout.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 advertpro.sitepoint.com
127.0.0.1 www.sitestatslive.com
127.0.0.1 www.sitetracking.info #[Naughty Pops][IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 adserver.sharewareonline.com #[nictechnetworks.com]
127.0.0.1 www.shockcounter.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 skeech.com
127.0.0.1 www.skeech.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 smart2com.net #[Trojan.Autoproxy]
127.0.0.1 smart-browser.com
127.0.0.1 update.smart-browser.com #[Parasite.SmartBrowser]
127.0.0.1 www.smart-browser.com
127.0.0.1 smartclicks.net #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.smartclicks.net
127.0.0.1 smarter.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 sidebar.smarter.com
127.0.0.1 www.smarter.com
127.0.0.1 ads.smni.com
127.0.0.1 static.smni.com
127.0.0.1 www1.spaex.com #[searchboss.com][IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.spedia.net #[SpediaBar][IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.spyarsenal.com #[Spyware.DesktopSpy][Spyware.FamilyKeylog]
127.0.0.1 spyferret.com #[OnlinePcFix.SpyFerret]
127.0.0.1 www.spyferret.com
127.0.0.1 www.spymoon.com #[Trojan.Eaghouse.B]
127.0.0.1 spyware.com #[roar.com]
127.0.0.1 www.ssppyy.com #[Spyware.Ssppyy]
127.0.0.1 www.s-tracking.com
127.0.0.1 adsintl.starwave.com
127.0.0.1 c1.statcounter.com #[Ad-Aware.Data Miner]
127.0.0.1 c2.statcounter.com
127.0.0.1 c3.statcounter.com #[PestPatrol.Tracking Cookie]
127.0.0.1 s2.statcounter.com
127.0.0.1 www.statcounter.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 js.statistici.ro
127.0.0.1 log.statistici.ro
127.0.0.1 s.statistici.ro #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.statomatic.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 stats4you.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 reg.stats4all.com
127.0.0.1 www.stats4you.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.stickypops.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 clix.superclix.de #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.superlogy.com #[AdvWare.ToolBar.VB.b]
127.0.0.1 supersearchs.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.supersearchs.com
127.0.0.1 sqwire.com #[Adware.Sqwire][Xupiter.Sqwire]
127.0.0.1 www.sqwire.com #[Parasite.Xupiter][Adware-PornKings]
127.0.0.1 www.supaseek.com #[Spyware.Supaseek][server down?]
127.0.0.1 rd1.surfernetwork.com #[SurferNETWORK Plugin]
127.0.0.1 www.surfernetwork.com
127.0.0.1 surfsidekick.com
127.0.0.1 dl.surfsidekick.com
127.0.0.1 www.surfsidekick.com #[Adware.SurfSideKick]
127.0.0.1 www2.surveyfocus.com #[IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 www.surveynetworks.com
127.0.0.1 www.surveysite.com
127.0.0.1 www2.survey-poll.com #[microsoft]
127.0.0.1 swift-look.com #[phishing exploit]
127.0.0.1 www1.sweetbar.com #[ADW_SWEETBAR.A]
127.0.0.1 www.sweetbar.com #[SecurityRisk.Downldr]
127.0.0.1 www.symantic.com #[Typo Squatter][IE-SpyAd]
127.0.0.1 adpick.switchboard.com
127.0.0.1 adtag.sympatico.ca
127.0.0.1 www.szadk.com #[PWSteal.Trojan]
# T
127.0.0.1 ad.uk.tangozebra.com
127.0.0.1 tat-neftbank.ru #[Backdoor.Berbew.H]
127.0.0.1 www.tech-marketresearch.com
127.0.0.1 www.textads.biz
127.0.0.1 a.tfag.de
127.0.0.1 ak.tfag.de
127.0.0.1 theaffiliateprogram.com
127.0.0.1 adbot.theonion.com
127.0.0.1 oascentral.theonionavclub.com
127.0.0.1 www.thepokerclub.com #[SecurityRisk.ClubPoker]
127.0.0.1 tipsurf.com

и так далее, это лишь часть все смарите ниже в линке

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Tra1toR

http://www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/hosts.txt - линк

----------


## Loveis

Вот тут тоже
http://www.remember.mine.nu/downloads/
файл периодично обновляется.

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

Для этого есть отдельная тема  :Wink: 

http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=2444

----------


## Tra1toR

сорри не увидел, закрывай )))

----------


## Tra1toR

http://www.remember.mine.nu/downloads/ 
  13:52:09: Porn Sites Version (all) (zip 2209kb) (rar 1256kb) (m) (m) - жжОт )

----------


## Loveis

А че тут удивительного. Типа домашней киберняни.  :Smiley:

----------


## Loveis

У меня несколько вопросов по хостам.
1 Хосты так называются от слова хвосты?
2 Когда хост файл большого рамера, то система начинает тормозить. Советуют отключать ДНС-клиент. Повлияет ли его отключение на скорость интернета, безопасность и конфиденциальность?

----------


## Geser

> 1 Хосты так называются от слова хвосты?


Нет, это от английского host, что обозначает "войско", т.е. хост файл это воин компьютера, а поскольку один в поле не воин то хост файлов нужно заводить побольше.
Разведением хостов мы займёмся на следующем уроке  :lol:

----------


## Палыч

http://lingvo.yandex.ru/en?text=host&st_translate=1
Вот по ссылке полный перевод этого слова.

"Войско" -- да, есть такое значение. Но в компьютерном аспекте это слово переводится, как:
а) главный компьютер
б) ведущий узел (в сети).

----------


## Geser

> "Войско" -- да, есть такое значение. Но в компьютерном аспекте это слово переводится, как:
> а) главный компьютер
> б) ведущий узел (в сети).


Я думал смайлика в конце хватит что бы понять что это шутка  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Палыч

> Я думал смайлика в конце хватит что бы понять что это шутка


Да я-то понял. И оценил. 
Просто для других ссылочку запостил. Много знаний не бывает.

----------


## Loveis

Спасибо, выходит я был почти прав, близко.
А про отключение ДНС-клиента мне кто-то может ответить?

----------

